# The "post a picture" thread



## ksv (Feb 27, 2002)

Post anything here. Your house, your face, your mac, your dog/cat/mouse, your desktop, a piece of art, whatever. I'll start with a picture of the earth


----------



## themacko (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll give ya the last pic I took.  I'm heading to class at about 7:30 in the morning, it's raining REALLY hard and I'm slowing down for some traffic when all of the sudden my truck starts to hydroplane and slides into some lady's minivan.  Anyway, this pic is the result:

http://homepage.mac.com/themacko/pics/ranger.jpeg


----------



## edX (Feb 27, 2002)

it rained in Arizona? oh no, the world is coming to an end soon!!


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 27, 2002)

This is me at the age of 2!


----------



## themacko (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe. Needless to say I'm not all that accustomed to driving in the rain, but when it rains here it REALLY freaking rains.  And those small trucks don't have any weight over the back tires so they skid very easily.  I think it just wasn't my day, I ended up missing my first class where I should have gotten the review packet for the first exam.   oops!


----------



## julguribye (Feb 27, 2002)

An aquaish silhuette of me made with a cool app called "Aquatint"


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 27, 2002)

my xbox!


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 27, 2002)

This recently declassified photo, taken near Rachel, Nevada, sometime in the late seventies, shows either the experimental crossbreeding of sheep and poodles, or some sort of tame wildlife specimen from a distant world among the stars.

Analysts have positively verified that the body of water featured in the background to be Groom Lake, home to the former military facility known ONLY as Area 51...

and Dreamland...
and Paradise Ranch...
and Watertown Strip...
and The Pig Farm.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 28, 2002)

owls


----------



## holmBrew (Feb 28, 2002)

the look of boredom


----------



## ksv (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by holmBrew _
> *the look of boredom *



Good point


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 1, 2002)

A work in progress. It even comes with a caption:



> &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Nobody knew how the second sun had arisen, but it had shaped the childrens destiny, and changed them beyond recognition.
> &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Only during its eclipse were they safe from the radiation that had forced them underground, and then they came out from the Moons caverns to collect the harvest, and look at the globe that had once been their home.



Bernie     )


----------



## voice- (Mar 1, 2002)

A buncha penguins
http://homepage.mac.com/the27thvoice/.Pictures/penguins.jpeg


----------



## julguribye (Mar 1, 2002)

AHh..nice...I really like penguins, where did you find it?


----------



## roger (Mar 1, 2002)

Here is a piccie of an ice/snow sculpture that someone did. I noticed it waiting for a ski lift. Pretty neat.


----------



## ulrik (Mar 5, 2002)

One of my current database projects, a few days before getting REALLY complicated 

God bless Apple and ACI that 4D runs really well in classic and I don't have to work in OS 9 on it


----------



## oscar (Mar 5, 2002)

the dog of the place i work.


----------



## oscar (Mar 5, 2002)

sorry here it is


----------



## oscar (Mar 5, 2002)

i don't know but somethings going wrong


----------



## ksv (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *One of my current database projects, a few days before getting REALLY complicated
> 
> God bless Apple and ACI that 4D runs really well in classic and I don't have to work in OS 9 on it  *



Wow, that looks pretty cool, although I don't understand what it is 
Your budget?

oscar -triple poster of the day


----------



## ulrik (Mar 5, 2002)

enough to be happy


----------



## jakobie (Mar 5, 2002)

This is my little sister. I took this back in October.


----------



## themacko (Mar 5, 2002)

Here's a pic of a rose bush that's blooming in our back 'patio.'  Don't worry, it was planted before we moved in, we just water it like twice a month.

http://homepage.mac.com/themacko/pics/roses_01.jpeg


----------



## ulrik (Mar 5, 2002)

beautiful!!! 

Water....now I know what I do wrong with my plants....water.....your a genius, I'll try that!

Water....


Now the next thing you'll tell me is they need sunlight like humans...that would be spooky....


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 5, 2002)

My dad swears by a bit of potash on the roses. He smokes it for his arthritis you see, so has lots to use ;o)

Bernie     )


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 5, 2002)

i'm feeling a bit arthritic... do you think you can send some pot? i'll send you the ash back


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 5, 2002)

my dad needs his stash...

Bernie     )


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 6, 2002)

It was a hilarious play on words- actually I am not aware of any family members smoking anything (even though canabis has been decriminalised near where I live in London).

Bernie     )

(and you missed out egoinflamitis as a symptom)


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 6, 2002)

Speaking of which, we do put shit on out roses - that makes them look good too (though not smell so nice)

Bernie     )


----------



## ulrik (Mar 6, 2002)

forget sex. forget a win in the lottery. forget everything...

the best experience on this freaking planet is that after 30 minutes of compiling (with full optimization and error checking) you get the following result:


----------



## CloudNine (Mar 7, 2002)

This picture is from late in 1982 when I was running drills on a leased Spanish freighter we ended up rechristianing the Bruto Fuerza...

Assigned to Echo Platoon at the time, we were tasked with interdicting seaborne traffic entering the Golfo de Penas on the Chilean coast.  Supposedly an Argentinian cartel leader was smuggling large quanities of smallarms contraband through the region so any ships not on the expected registry were to be comandeered and searched.

The first suspect ship we encountered we boarded in haste, and as I was leading my trio of shooters to the aft EP, all hell broke loose.  Like monkeys outta nowhere, we were ambushed...  ...by ninjas.

And boat ninjas at that, as fast as lightning, with expert timing.  But my men fought back fearlessly.

We had the boat neutralized in under three minutes with zero casualties.  A thorough sweep revealed that the ship was actually transporting ninjas with unusually small arms, which we failed to notice before, as well as crates upon crates of old NES Contra game cartridges they were obviously using as guerilla training material.

So yeh, smallarms contraband, despite the mixup we felt like champions that day.


----------



## twyg (Mar 8, 2002)

Thank you CloudNine, I haven't laughed that hard in a long while...

Now for my contribution...

http://www.randomfoo.com/vault/99inq/images/eheheh2.jpg


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm having fun with my new scanner, so heres a pic of the national archives I took back in May.


----------



## xoot (Apr 2, 2002)

A rabbit trying to eat my cursor...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 2, 2002)

macguy... when did you go to DC last may? i went about a week before june and stayed for a week...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 2, 2002)

Remember this?


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 3, 2002)

That looks really familiar, but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 3, 2002)

I have some funny pics of my friend Jared I thought I might share.

http://homepage.mac.com/wdw_/.Pictures/jared.jpg 

http://homepage.mac.com/wdw_/.Pictures/jared2.jpg 

http://homepage.mac.com/wdw_/.Pictures/jared4.jpg 

You might remeber Jared from that Snow Speeder video I made:

http://homepage.mac.com/wdw_/.Movies/Jaredspeeder.mov


----------



## ksv (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Remember this? *



It's from the Utklippsbok


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *It's from the Utklippsbok  *


Nope... It's from the old Scrapbook.

I'll post another picture as soon as Classic finishes launching...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 5, 2002)

...Okay, here it is.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 6, 2002)

A dog and her frog.....


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 6, 2002)

A picture of yours truly.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 6, 2002)

After having been to Fark.com on several occasions, I couldn't resist putting up the infaous Cliché Kitty.

-the valrus


----------



## Valrus (Apr 6, 2002)

And here's a picture of a snow sculpture that I made with three friends this January. It was about eight feet tall; we got it that way by stacking three huge snowballs, and let me tell you, that third one was a bitch.

Ah, that was fun.

-the valrus


----------



## ksv (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Nope... It's from the old Scrapbook.
> 
> I'll post another picture as soon as Classic finishes launching... *



Yep, Utklippsbok=Scrapbook 
Back in the old classic days, all Apple app names were localized, too, so in the norwegian system it was Utklippsbok... messy


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 6, 2002)

considering this is APRIL 6th and 2 days ago it was 70 degrees, it's hard to see this when you wake up in the morning (although i do like it!)

and yes, that's my house


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 6, 2002)

and this.....


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 6, 2002)

The Easter Island snowman was cool.   

But ick, snow.  Blech.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 6, 2002)

ksv - where is the last communist state?


----------



## ksv (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *ksv - where is the last communist state?  *



Norway  
It's a long story, ask a swede


----------



## vic (Apr 6, 2002)

heres a composite of 3 pics i did some while ago for fun.

i really enjoye this thread some of your pics and moovies are really funny


----------



## vic (Apr 6, 2002)

hre's the original lambo


----------



## xoot (Apr 6, 2002)

I'm now working on a picture of X and 9 together, looks cool. I will post it as soon as i'm not lazy enough to bring my iBook downstairs.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *heres a composite of 3 pics i did some while ago for fun.
> 
> i really enjoye this thread some of your pics and moovies are really funny *



Isn't that the Lambo which was tested by the German DSF TV? I remember that it was deep blue and had a "Mannheim"-Sign (it's a german sign on that car, from Mannheim, the town I come from). And it is the actual Lamborghini Mucielago (or however it is spelled). One thing I noticed on your picture (which I find really cool!). The Lambo is 0.2 seconds before the biggest accident in his whole life  Why? Well, with that incredible speed, on a straight road...turning the steering wheel to the left is a rather risky maneuver 

But I really like the work you did on that photo. Then again, you can't do much wrong with a Lambo


----------



## StarBuck (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm at a friends who runs a internet radio station from home.
This was taken on New Years Eve.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *hre's the original lambo *


Wow! That must have taken forever!

I can only imagine the effort invloved in removing the reflections of the people and adding the cloud reflections... not to mention adding the road and clouds.

If I had not seen the 2nd picture, I would not have noticed some of the odd details in the 1st. (Like why the front wheels are turned if it is driving in a straight line, or what the red thing is in the front window.  )

Very nice work!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

this is not a tatoo but it was done in pen .... 9 hours of pen.... it is my hand to...


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

o and like my skiny girly for-arms?


----------



## edX (Apr 7, 2002)

poptart - nice work. beautiful way to enhance a pentagram. May the Gods & Goddesses bless you for your effort 

so how long did it last?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 7, 2002)

5 minutes.... as soon as his parents saw it... lol


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

well i swim, so it lasted about a day...  most of it came off in the pool so i just washed the rest off sense my arm looked like i had some kinda flesh eating virus when it was all smudged and dark...


----------



## xoot (Apr 7, 2002)

Here is a picture I made...


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

here is another one i did, but this time in photoshop


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

here they come!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

banner for my web page... when i get dreamweave mx....


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

me hard at work


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

wow im almost as bad as xoot


----------



## vic (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *
> 
> Isn't that the Lambo which was tested by the German DSF TV? I remember that it was deep blue and had a "Mannheim"-Sign (it's a german sign on that car, from Mannheim, the town I come from). And it is the actual Lamborghini Mucielago (or however it is spelled). One thing I noticed on your picture (which I find really cool!). The Lambo is 0.2 seconds before the biggest accident in his whole life  Why? Well, with that incredible speed, on a straight road...turning the steering wheel to the left is a rather risky maneuver
> ...



yup i took that picture in meinhaim in germany when i visited my cusin last summer... just by accident i bumped in the area where they were showing off some nice cars, i thing 2 lambos an 1 ferrari.

but i don't like ferrais.. so i did not take a picture of it.


----------



## vic (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Wow! That must have taken forever!
> 
> I can only imagine the effort invloved in removing the reflections of the people and adding the cloud reflections... not to mention adding the road and clouds.
> ...



DAMN! now i have to re-edit it! ah well, with my mad 5killz it will be up in no time!


----------



## vic (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *banner for my web page... when i get dreamweave mx.... *



you have issues deeply embeded in your brain... i think you should take a pause from your life and stare at that kitty posted a while ago about 15 minutes each day untill the evil thought from your head are purged by the inocense of sucha fragile and dandy creature . peace and love


----------



## Jadey (Apr 8, 2002)

Why you're not supposed to feed the animals...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 8, 2002)

That is hilarious!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 8, 2002)

do u mean these kittens? hehe i love photoshop...


----------



## xoot (Apr 8, 2002)

Now, *this* is cute: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Also, I am in the process of making another kitten air raid; with spaceships


----------



## xoot (Apr 8, 2002)

The cliche kittens attack! To arms! To arms!


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 8, 2002)

You can find my pic, my cats pic, and my glowing desk here: http://homepage.mac.com/johnnyvf/PhotoAlbum10.html


Enjoy, and yes she does carpet bomb from time to time


----------



## j79 (Apr 8, 2002)

hehe


----------



## Valrus (Apr 8, 2002)

That picture has Fark.com written _all over_ it.

Go there and look at a "Photoshop" entry. _Every single one_ will have a Cliche Kitty and a Domo-kun (those brown things) somewhere in it.

After that picture started popping up everywhere, one of the articles on Fark was a link to it labeled "Which one of you farkers did this?"

Heh.

-the valrus


----------



## j79 (Apr 8, 2002)

Those are "domo-kun's"!!
COOL.

That image was posted in another forum I visit, and I thought it was the funniest thing.
But, I had no clue what those brown things were.


----------



## dricci (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *my xbox! *



Burn the X-Box. Ew.

You have the same VCR that I do, though.


----------



## jkestr (Apr 9, 2002)

Folks, do not try this at home alone. Don't ask.


The power soldering came lose, my cheep azz decided to fix the problem myself. The soldering is conveniently placed in the very deep back corner. Making it necessary to take out every screw, and hope that one will be able to get it all back together. I almost one, only 1 extra part in the end. That and the case doesn't quite close all the way


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *do u mean these kittens? hehe i love photoshop... *


     

I made this kitty my desktop.

It show quite a lot of determination (to catch a butterfly) and the photography is great. You could not have got that tight of focus without trying this 1000 times.

I don't think carpet bombing the city is really called for.


----------



## senne (Apr 10, 2002)

( Some of them I made myself. )




senne.


----------



## senne (Apr 10, 2002)

2


----------



## senne (Apr 10, 2002)

3


----------



## senne (Apr 10, 2002)

(i don't smoke)

4


----------



## senne (Apr 10, 2002)

5

(this is me)


----------



## senne (Apr 10, 2002)

5


(and this is my lovely wife)


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *5
> 
> 
> (and this is my lovely wife) *



or her neck...


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

So senne, you are a photographer eh?


----------



## putamare (Apr 10, 2002)

my avatar doesn't do the drool adequate justice

(Its Vic's fault I've been drinking)


----------



## senne (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *So senne, you are a photographer eh? *



Yes. But i don't have any photographs on the web...Sorry.

(and that guy that was "me": it wasn't me  )

But the neck of the beautiful woman IS my wife.



senne.


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *
> 
> Yes. But i don't have any photographs on the web...Sorry.
> ...



so why did you tell us it was you?


----------



## senne (Apr 11, 2002)

Because i want to be him! He looks so "yeah".


senne.


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *Because i want to be him! He looks so "yeah".
> 
> 
> senne. *



i wouldn't want to be an albino.


----------



## senne (Apr 11, 2002)

An albino has red eyes.




senne.


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

or light blue / purplish because of yhe red blue combo, adn the guy's eye are closed. so u don't know.


----------



## senne (Apr 11, 2002)

Ah, ok, you've got me.. Here's really me: I'm 16 years old and this is me at night. And i have a girlfriend, but she's prettier than the picture (the picture of the neck, wich isn't my wife at all )



senne.


----------



## edX (Apr 12, 2002)

senne - the last time i remember hanging like that was in kindergarten. i don't remember much from nearly 40 years ago, but i do remember being punched in the stomach while hanging like that because i liked the same girl another boy did. who would have figured this from 5 year olds?


----------



## Holmes (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey, I've just been reading through this thread and I thought it was really cool.  So I'd like to invite anybody to check out my photoshop stuff.

http://homepage.mac.com/holmesf/PhotoAlbum4.html


----------



## vic (Apr 13, 2002)

senne is a short form of in-sane!


----------



## xoot (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Holmes _
> *Hey, I've just been reading through this thread and I thought it was really cool.  So I'd like to invite anybody to check out my photoshop stuff.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/holmesf/PhotoAlbum4.html *



Very very cool stuff 

Holmes, try to use the car for your avatar ; I expect it will turn out very well.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 14, 2002)

Here are some mountain walruses resting in the shade in a grassy meadow.

-the valrus


----------



## Holmes (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks xoot!  How do I cange my avatar though?  I didn't find it in the user options.  And oh yah, I also have some flash games I made on my site too (not exactly pictures, but they're cool).

Patman:  http://homepage.mac.com/holmesf/
Virtual Holmes: http://homepage.mac.com/holmesf/holmes.swf


----------



## RacerX (Apr 28, 2002)

I was having some fun with Photoshop this morning.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Holmes _
> *Hey, I've just been reading through this thread and I thought it was really cool.  So I'd like to invite anybody to check out my photoshop stuff.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/holmesf/PhotoAlbum4.html *


Since I already had cliche kitty on my left monitor it only seemed appropriate that I should add Abby the dog to my right monitor.

...I'm not sure how long I'll be able to endure so much cuteness.


----------



## vic (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *I was having some fun with Photoshop this morning.
> 
> *


hehehe, that image has officially become an email forward...


----------



## Holmes (Apr 28, 2002)

My EV Nova fleet  !!!


----------



## vic (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Holmes _
> *My EV Nova fleet  !!! *



HOLY CARP!


----------



## Holmes (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *
> 
> HOLY CARP! *



Hehe.  I like being a pirate.
The key to it is to capture leviathans first.  Then you can have almost infinite cargo space.  Because of that I had almost 30 million credits at one point.  After that point, you can pretty much do whatever you want.


----------



## PCSMASHER (May 3, 2002)

I have been out of pocket for a while so here are some pics to bring you up to speed.

A pick of work....


----------



## PCSMASHER (May 3, 2002)

A pick of the wife...(none to happy about this one)


Oh well....


----------



## PCSMASHER (May 3, 2002)

A pic of the kids.....(always happy to take pics)


----------



## PCSMASHER (May 3, 2002)

A dove egg that is in a nest in our bathroom window ledge.


----------



## vic (May 4, 2002)

where do you work? waht do the imacs get used for? - just curious


----------



## PCSMASHER (May 4, 2002)

To answer your question Vic......

I work for a cabinet hardware supplier (cabinet hinges, drawer slides, etc.)

We sell all the crap in your house that makes life simple.

We have 13 iMacs, 1 G4 Quicksilver, and 2 G4 servers.

They are used for everything. We run our daily tickets and we even use them to do our daily backups. We burn a backup cd everyday for that days business in case of fire or whatever. In the middle of this picture is our network box and our server desk. This is the best pic I have of it.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 4, 2002)

aah... took a few times to view the photo before i noticed the network box...

and are those original imacs? you know, non-slot-loading ones? do you guys have different ones or are they all the same?


----------



## PCSMASHER (May 4, 2002)

Good eye!! There are 2 tray loading iMacs. The others are all slot loading. Later this year we will be getting all new iMacs  and adding 2 new Quicksilvers.


----------

